# Older dog search



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, contacting reputable breeders who show their Poodles can result in this. Sometimes they may have a puppy returned due to the initial buyer's issues or a pup held back for showing might go over size.

Sometimes breeders will rehome a female after she has had a couple litters. This can mean the buyer is getting a breed champion who just will do better in a home with fewer dogs.

Reach out as you would for a puppy, just let them know your preference for an older one. At the PCA website, you can find Poodle Clubs to also contact. All the best in your search.

Oh, one more. If willing to take a big chance, Craigslist has some true posts for rehomes in amongst the greeder posts. I'm proof. That is how I got Oliver. I know but do not say who bred him, because his first family told me.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Many breeders have Facebook groups and post there when they have retired breeders or show fails needing a home. I would suggest compiling a list of breeders you would feel comfortable with and reaching out via their website or Facebook page.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

@clinen check your messages.


----------

